# How Many R34 GTR's In Uk?



## Johneh (Apr 24, 2006)

Including Imports, is there a register or similar so we know how many R34 GTR's there are in the UK? 
I realise there's a thread on here with the UK Specific models on there, which at last count there are 45 on there, so there are at least that many.. But what about the imports on top?

The "How many left" website isn't helpful as a lot of that data is mislabelled imports.


----------



## MikeyB571 (Feb 9, 2010)

Here you go mate, there is already a thread 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/67814-uk-r34-s-i-have-one-who-owns-rest.html


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

MikeyB571 said:


> Here you go mate, there is already a thread
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/67814-uk-r34-s-i-have-one-who-owns-rest.html



Thats just UK, He wanted to know about Imports


----------



## Topcat (Aug 23, 2007)

I will start I have an import


----------



## Jeff cope (Feb 10, 2014)

I have a bayside blue import !


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

Jeff cope said:


> I have a bayside blue import !


+ 1 :thumbsup:


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

Midnight purple II (import) bought from litchfield


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

I have one at the moment bayside blue , and Dennis forest on here has a bayside blue one I supplied him


----------



## Johneh (Apr 24, 2006)

Awesome, cheers guys  I'll start a list, feel free to add to it if you know of anymore:

1. TopCat
2. Jeff Cope - Bayside Blue
3. BOB GTR34 - Bayside Blue
4. gtroc - Midnight purple II
5. euroexports - Bayside Blue
6. Dennis forest - Bayside Blue
7. Johneh - Bayside Blue (Well.. its arriving this month so I guess that counts)

+45 - UK Spec Models


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I have an import in Sparkling Silver.


----------



## Topcat (Aug 23, 2007)

Topcat said:


> I will start I have an import


It's Active Red by the way


----------



## Johneh (Apr 24, 2006)

Johneh said:


> Awesome, cheers guys  I'll start a list, feel free to add to it if you know of anymore:
> 
> 1. TopCat - Active Red
> 2. Jeff Cope - Bayside Blue
> ...


Cheers guys  No real purpose to the list, just interested to know how rare/common they are


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Kadir said:


> I have an import in Sparkling Silver.


Yes you do. And I don't mind saying its the finest r34 GTR I have ever seen. When you want to do a part-ex on an R35. You just let me know 

Alex


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

1. TopCat
2. Jeff Cope - Bayside Blue
3. BOB GTR34 - Bayside Blue
4. gtroc - Midnight purple II
5. euroexports - Bayside Blue
6. Dennis forest - Bayside Blue
7. Johneh - Bayside Blue (Well.. its arriving this month so I guess that counts)
8. Lewis_08 - Bayside Blue 
9. Kadir - Sparkling Silver

+45 -  UK Spec Models


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Anyone who wants to sell theirs let me know


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

And it's been mentioned a few times there are about 200 R34 GTR's in the UK

edit - not feeding the sharks


----------



## Johneh (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks Jap, I did try to find a figure but its tricky being able to find something accurate. We'll keep the list going if people want to keep adding to it. Might be an idea to get a full register together of them, would make organising bigger meets easier ?


----------



## SHAM (Oct 15, 2008)

White v spec2 (import)


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

lol organising meets is much harder than you think, it a usually the same people who turn up and even having a list of owners won't make any difference..


----------



## Nobby666 (Dec 9, 2005)

I still have my sparkling silver R34gtr after nearly 9 years (import)


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Nobby666 said:


> I still have my sparkling silver R34gtr after nearly 9 years (import)


Any pictures?


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

I have Bayside Blue, Ludders has a Bayside Blue and white R-Tune because he is greedy, Malcolm (Blue34) used to have a Bayside Blue.


----------



## irishboy1977 (May 25, 2005)

Id love to see a list of 34 gtrs in the uk in order or greatness 
Now that would be an interesting thread 
(That 0 miles z tune would have to get first place )


----------



## r32r33r34r35 (Jan 17, 2011)

Start the thread lol. I would be interested myself to see how many are on the forum and who are the owner's.


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

1. TopCat
2. Jeff Cope - Bayside Blue
3. BOB GTR34 - Bayside Blue
4. gtroc - Midnight purple II
5. euroexports - Bayside Blue
6. Dennis forest - Bayside Blue
7. Johneh - Bayside Blue (Well.. its arriving this month so I guess that counts)
8. Lewis_08 - Bayside Blue 
9. Kadir - Sparkling Silver
10. Dav - bayside blue


----------



## MikeyB571 (Feb 9, 2010)

1. TopCat

2. Jeff Cope - Bayside Blue

3. BOB GTR34 - Bayside Blue

4. gtroc - Midnight purple II

5. euroexports - Bayside Blue

6. Dennis forest - Bayside Blue

7. Johneh - Bayside Blue (Well.. its arriving this month so I guess that counts)

8. Lewis_08 - Bayside Blue 

9. Kadir - Sparkling Silver

10. Dav - bayside blue

11. MikeyB571 - Flame Red uk spec


----------



## irishboy1977 (May 25, 2005)

1. TopCat

2. Jeff Cope - Bayside Blue

3. BOB GTR34 - Bayside Blue

4. gtroc - Midnight purple II

5. euroexports - Bayside Blue

6. Dennis forest - Bayside Blue

7. Johneh - Bayside Blue (Well.. its arriving this month so I guess that counts)

8. Lewis_08 - Bayside Blue 

9. Kadir - Sparkling Silver

10. Dav - bayside blue

11. MikeyB571 - Flame Red uk spec

12.irishoy1977-black 2000 vspec 2(2nd best bnr34 in uk,best
One in Ireland )


----------



## Dennis (Sep 22, 2008)

I have a gtr 33, bayside gtr34 and a gtr35 however to euroexports I think I bought it from you if I remember you didn't supply it - in future don't use my name on here.
I'm sure I can manage to do that for myself
Dennis


----------

